#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβλημα με .ΝΕΤ framework

## Evan

Στον υπολογιστή φαίνονται εγκατεστημένες οι εκδόσεις 1.1, 2, 3  όταν πάω να κάνω εγκατάσταση κάποιου προγράμμματος που να απαιτεί τουλάχιστον το 2 δείχνει πως δεν είναι εγκατεστημένο και δεν μπορώ να του κάνω εγώ μετά απεγκατάσταση ούτε εγκατάσταση, ομοίως και το 3.

Τι μπορεί να παίζει;

O/S Windows XP sp2

----------


## Evan

έκανα πατέντα με ένα πρόγραμμα που ψάρεψα στο νετ το έκανα απεγκατάσταση και μετά εγκατάσταση και τώρα κολλάει το SQL server...

----------


## cna

Evan βάλε το sp3 όπως σου λέει και ο rigid. Αν συνεχίσεις να έχεις πρόβλημα τα ξαναλέμε. Τις αυτόματες ενημερώσεις τις έχεις ανοικτές; Εδώ και καιρό η Microsoft σταμάτησε να υποστηρίζει το sp2 το οποίο σημαίνει ότι οι ενημερώσεις των λοιπών στοιχείων, όπως το .NET framework, θεωρούν ότι τρέχουν σε sp3.

----------


## Evan

κάπου διάβαζα ότι κάνει κάτι κόλπα το sp3.... θα το βάλω να τελειώνω

----------

